# Breeze fabricators new location!!!



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Well we finally got the move over. Still don't have my 3 phase power but Gulf Power is getting to it!!! A huge improvment to the old building. 10000 sq. ft. floor room. I have 2 33 ft boats and a 23 ft. with room to drive up and down the middle while fabing hand rails and solar panel supports on the other.
















Still need to lease my old building so could use some help on that. It is 6000 ft. with a nice office and baths with a shower.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Nice. I assume the address for the new place is the one in your signature of 4220 Gulf Breeze Parkway*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Breeze Fabricators said:


> Still need to lease my old building so could use some help on that. It is 6000 ft. with a nice office and baths with a shower.


*Maybe you could rent portions of it as covered boat storage, just an idea. *

*As that type of storage is limited. *

*Heck, Jjam could run it for you.*

*Funnin for sho.*


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

look at the freaking pontoon boat! things got enough aluminum on it to tower a 60' sportfisher!

great looking shop btw!


----------

